# Mangiare come un porco



## Laos

Ciao a tutti

potreste aiutarmi a trovare espressioni non troppo comuni per dire "mangiare tantissimo"?

Grazie e buona giornata a tutti


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Mangiare...
...a ufo.
...a quattro palmenti.
...a più non posso.
...come un _[aggiungere qualunque sinonimo di _suino_].
..._come un trogolo.
...come una fogna.

Fare pancia e tasca.

_Spero che bastino per iniziare.


----------



## Laos

Grazie mille!

Solo una precisazione:
"Mangiare a ufo" non vuol dire "mangiare a sbafo"?

Ciao ciao


----------



## MünchnerFax

In effetti.  Mi sono lasciato trasportare.


----------



## piozaf

mangiare a quattro ganasce!
...fino a scoppiare!
abbuffarsi!


----------



## Hermocrates

Una classica, ma non ancora menzionata: "mangiare come un lupo".

Una meno banale: "mangiare/ingozzarsi come un tacchino". 

E una relativa all'esito della mangiata: "essere pieno come un uovo".


----------



## Alxmrphi

essere pieno come un uovo

- questo mi piace MOLTO 
Se un amico ha mangiato la cena e anche la mia, gli potrei dire "Sei pieno come un uovo?"

hehehe.


----------



## Corsicum

Ho anche visto, giusto? :scorpacciata,
Sinonimi*:*, pappatoria ,spanciata, abbuffata, ingozzare, inghiottire, riempire, rimpinzare, abbuffarsi, trangugiare, ingollare, ingurgitare, 
Quale sono « giusti » ?


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> essere pieno come un uovo
> 
> - questo mi piace MOLTO
> Se un amico ha mangiato la cena e anche la mia, gli potrei dire "Sei pieno come un uovo?"
> 
> hehehe.



Sembra strana detta da una persona in riferimento a un'altra. 

Esempio tipico: ho mangiato veramente tanto e non riuscirei più a mandare giù un boccone, e dico: "Sono pieno come un uovo!" (Il tono è un po' scherzoso.) 

Però forse potrebbe funzionare come commento scherzoso a un evidente abbuffata (e suoi sintomi).
Per esempio: Rye ha mangiato come un maiale  e si accascia sul divano, agonizzante. Alex lo guarda e esclama divertito: "Sei pieno come un uovo, eh?"

Ma credo che sia una frase che solitamente dice la persona stessa. 

Il fatto, secondo me, è dovuto al verbo che la regge ("essere"), che descrive uno stato non un'azione. E' uno di quei casi in cui lo "stato" o il "sentirsi" è tipicamente un vissuto in prima persona, non qualcosa di necessariamente palese o rimarcabile da un individuo esterno. 

Se io ho mangiato come un maiale, magari mi sentirò pieno come un uovo (punto di vista interno). Però da un punto di vista esterno di un altro parlante è più naturale dire che ho io mangiato tanto/come un animale (qualcosa di visibile all'esterno: i presenti mi hanno visto abbuffarmi! ) che non dire che io sono pieno. Solo io, infondo posso sapere se mi _sento_ pieno o no, mentre quanto _ho fagocitato_ è stato visto da tutti!


----------



## Laos

Grazie  a tutti ragazzi!

Cercavo in realtà qualcosa di molto raro, poco sentito... ma non importa.

Grazie lo stesso
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Hermocrates

Laos said:


> Cercavo in realtà qualcosa di molto raro, poco sentito... ma non importa.



Ciao Laos! Se ci dai qualche indizio in più (brancoliamo nel buio...) forse possiamo aiutarti meglio, che ne dici?

Avevi in mente una situazione o contesto in cui usare un'espressione di questo tipo? "molto raro" in che senso? Perché vuoi che sia un'espressione poetica, o ricervata, o arcaica, o una metafora molto oscura (magari inventata)? 

Se ci aiuti a capire cosa intendi forse possiamo aiutarti meglio.


----------



## Laos

Grazie Reynart

non volevo mostrare ingratitudine...
mi servirebbe un'espressione originale, non poetica né particolarmente connotata... più che altro popolare, ma che non sia troppo diffusa.

Il contesto non è utilissimo, si tratta solo di due persone bizzarre che mangiano tanto.

Ma non posso utilizzare le espressioni più conosciute, bensì quelle un po' particolari...

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Hermocrates

Vediamo... 

Se vuoi mantenere la costruzione "mangiare come un (...)" e usare un altro animale, mi viene in mente l'esempio "mangiare come un cormorano". Non credo in italiano si usi, ma l'avevo trovata come traduzione letterale dall'inglese in un'edizione italiana delle fiabe irlandesi di Yeats. 

Oppure ci puoi attaccare un qualsiasi altro animale dall'aspetto o indole ingorda. A me viene da pensare ai serpenti stritolatori (tipo un bel pitone, boa o anaconda) che aprono in due la mascella per inghiottire intera la preda. 

Oppure puoi giocare anche con il verbo: invece di mangiare puoi cercare un sinonimo più espressivo tipo ingozzarsi, fagocitare, ingurgitare, etc.

Trattandosi di persone bizzarre pensi che si possa andare anche di inventiva e coniare delle metafore ad hoc? (mandare giù come un tritarifiuti?)


----------



## Corsicum

Modi di dire sul mangiare*,* Gooooogolone dice :
A Ferrara si dice "_mangiare come un ludro"_
A Roma si dice anche "_s’è mangiato sto mondo e quell’altro_"
In terra partenopea si dice *" *_abbiamo ingerito pure il tavolo e le quattro sedie di contorno"_
*http://lisoladeifavolosi.forumfree.net/?t=25467442*
_Mangiare come un bufalo, un bue*,* un maialotto, vorresti, i cavalla, le balene_


----------



## natuzz

In napoletano sarebbe _c'amma magnat pur o tavolo e je seggie_ = "abbiamo mangiato pure il tavolo e le sedie", che trovo fantastico! 
Un po' di campani(a)lismo...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Corsicum said:


> _Mangiare come un bufalo, un bue*,* un maialotto, _vorresti, i cavalla, le balene


_Quasi_ tutto giusto.


----------



## Laos

Grazie!!!
grandiosi, grazie mille!

Credo che userò l'espressione napoletana: "mangiavano pure il tavolo e le sedie di contorno", anche quella romana mi piace... (sono di Roma ma non mi era venuta in mente) ma credo che propendo per quella napoletana.

Grazie ancora 
e buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Broca

Qui si sente spesso "mangiare come un cinghiale/maiale". 
Altrimenti, riprendendo un'espressione (di Ferrara) già detta , "mangiare come un lotro".


----------

